# Pear name??



## noni2009 (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a delicious pear fragrance oil combo and am stuck with naming it!! It's part fresh pear and sweet pear. If someone could help I would appreciate it!! Btw, I wanted to name it Golden Pear but another soap company uses that name for some of their products. TIA


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 27, 2019)

noni2009 said:


> I have a delicious pear fragrance oil combo and am stuck with naming it!! It's part fresh pear and sweet pear. If someone could help I would appreciate it!! Btw, I wanted to name it Golden Pear but another soap company uses that name for some of their products. TIA


What about Sweet Golden Pear or Golden Fresh Pears?


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 27, 2019)

Pear’s Abundance? 
Golden Opulence?
Pear’s Grace? 

I think I’m just reminded of the childhood neighbor who would share pears with us from his backyard. Every summer his one or two trees would over produce


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 27, 2019)

You can name it what ever you want so long as it is not trademarked.
If you like Golden Pear, then name it that or Golden PearS


----------



## lsg (Apr 27, 2019)

Tawny Pear, Essence of Pear


----------



## steffamarie (Apr 27, 2019)

I agree with Lin19687 - so long as it isn't a registered trademark, you can name it anything! Golden Pear, Juicy Pear, Sweet Golden Pear, any of those.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 27, 2019)

Me personally, I like quirky names for my soap, so I'd go with something like '
Grow a pear, 
A Pair of Pears
Pear me up
we make a great pear
Beyond Compear
Perfect Pear

You get the idea.


----------



## artemis (Apr 27, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Me personally, I like quirky names for my soap, so I'd go with something like '
> Grow a pear,
> A Pair of Pears
> Pear me up
> ...


I agree (although, I feel like I've seen "Grow a Pear" a lot). I will say, though, that I always appreciate the actual name of the fragrance, like these do. So, naming it "Beyond Com-Pear" is better than, say, "Summer's Day" or something.

Pun time!

Incom-pear-able
Pear Excellence
Pear-amount
Pear of Hearts
Pear-agon
Pear-amour 
Im-Pear-ative


----------



## noni2009 (Apr 27, 2019)

Thank you, all of you!! I love all of your ideas!! Gives me a little less stress lol!!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 27, 2019)

How about Sweet Pear Perfection?


----------



## MGM (Apr 27, 2019)

Since you combined 2 FOs, what about Two Pears in a Pod?


----------



## Relle (Apr 28, 2019)

How about Nashi, that's simple, it covers both.


----------



## artemis (Apr 28, 2019)

Relle said:


> How about Nashi, that's simple, it covers both.


Nashi? The Russian youth organization? I googled, to be sure, but that's all that comes up in my search.


----------



## Relle (Apr 28, 2019)

artemis said:


> Nashi? The Russian youth organization? Nashi? The Russian youth organization? I googled, to be sure, but that's all that comes up in my search.



Wrong. Nashi is an asian pear. We get them here in oz, they are round and crunchy like an apple, I look forward to nashi's when they're in season, buy them instead of the normal green/ yellow pears. They were cultivated in Japan.
This thread is about naming a pear soap, nothing to do with the above. When I googled nashi - pear came up.


----------



## artemis (Apr 28, 2019)

Relle said:


> Wrong. Nashi is an asian pear. We get them here in oz, they are round and crunchy like an apple, I look forward to nashi's when they're in season, buy them instead of the normal green/ yellow pears. They were cultivated in Japan.
> This thread is about naming a pear soap, nothing to do with the above. When I googled nashi - pear came up.


I know what the thread is about. That's why I googled this new-to-me word.


----------



## HowieRoll (Apr 28, 2019)

Luv2Soap said:


> How about Sweet Pear Perfection?



And to expand on this idea... how about Sweet Pearfection


----------



## There's Soap (Apr 28, 2019)

Bartlett & Bosc

You guys are fabulous with the puns around here! I had a good laugh!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 28, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Grow a pear,


Janel, that made me spew coffee on my screen!


----------



## Terri E (Apr 28, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Janel, that made me spew coffee on my screen!
> View attachment 38667



Zany you are too much! 
I kinda like "1 Perfect Pair" that's my email! Lol!


----------



## earlene (Apr 28, 2019)

Just don't use 'Grow a Pear'  That one is already taken (and I like it btw.)


----------



## Audrey Chung (May 8, 2019)

I also like Pear-fection
If you like the golden pear route, you could try gilded pear or even royal pear


----------



## noni2009 (May 8, 2019)

Thank you!! I was actually thinking of Gilded Pear!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 18, 2019)

Pear Eldorado


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 18, 2019)

Pear Picasso
Pepe le Pear


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 18, 2019)

Dos Peras
Pear Pareja
I'm noticing a spanish theme in my train of thought...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 18, 2019)

Pear-is
Le Gay Pearee
Pear a la mode

I'm noticing a French theme in my train of thought...


----------

